# How long can you run a DVI cable?



## DJNewbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Great site. Thanks in advance for the help.

Just ordered my 921, I would like to set it up about 20 feet from my HDTV (42 Plasma). How far can I run the DVI cable. Is it worth spending several hundred dollars on a cable. 

Do I use a DVI-D single connector cable?

Can I run component cables 20 feet also?

One last question, I noticed the 921 has a set of RCA-type composite inputs. Can I connect a VCR to this input and then use the DVI connection to watch the VCR on the TV (that may be a stupid question, but I am new to this).

Thanks again
DJ


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I am planning on running 25 feet. They do sell the cables up to 100 feet, but at a price. 

Try Monoprice.com for cables, less than $10 (+$8 shipping) for a 10 foot DVI-D Single link cable extender. Best prices I have found anywhere. 

I think yoiu are right about the VCR, and the 921 should upvert the signal for your HD TV.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

Buy a DVI cable but don't even think of paying $300 for it.

I recently replaced my 25 ft Component projector cable run with a 23 ft. DVI cable from blue jeans cable. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi/dviprices.htm

Best $70 I have spent. Even a casual viewer can see the difference.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

DJNewbie said:


> Is it worth spending several hundred dollars on a cable.
> Can I run component cables 20 feet also?
> DJ


This is a digital cable and has a digital noise margin, meaning
that there is no difference between one cable that works and
another that works - as long as the noise margin is not exceeded
the data gets through correctly. I would expect that any 20-foot 
DVI cable you can purchase would work just fine. I think I have
seen them for as little as $25 to $35 - no way you should spend
hundreds of dollars. Component video should also be ok over 20
feet but this is analog and will degrade gradually as length
increases.


----------

